# passed my driving test



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Third times a charm.  

God, im a nervous wreck right now. The driving and finals and the social stuff, and how i need a job in the summer. Maybe im just scared everything will be OK but im going crazy.

But im not particularly unhappy... so i think this belongs in the triumphs section.

Ok that was vague but whatever.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Congrats! :banana It IS a triumph!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Gigi (May 28, 2005)

Congratulations! :banana :banana


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats! :yay One less thing to worry about.


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm glad you passed! I'm about to turn 19 not too long from now and I still don't have mine. I'm kinda sad like that. Lol I tried once and I haven't tried again!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kev,

Now you get to do all the shouting at the bad drivers! Congratulations, man!


----------

